# Big filter... Small tank. Opinions please?



## itstricky11 (11 Dec 2008)

In an attempt to get rid of my BGA problems, I have decided to go for a much larger filter to allow me to increase flow rates substantially.

I am looking at the eheim 2078 Professionel 3e to replace my Fluval 205 and ecco 2232, on a 125l Clearseal tank. Rated output on the 2078 is 1850 lt/h, so it more than satisfies the "10x turnover" target and gives me some breathing room should I upgrade to a larger tank.

Does anyone have any opinions/advice/first-hand experience which will help me to decide if this is a good idea or not? I did also look at the smaller 2076, but on the "buy the biggest filter you can afford" and looking at the Â£30 price difference, the 2078 seemed like a better investment.

Any posts gratefully received! 

Rich


----------



## SteveyG (11 Dec 2008)

The 2078e is a great filter, and I cannot see the problem with using it on your 125l aquarium. You can always slow the flow rate down if you require.


----------



## Themuleous (11 Dec 2008)

I've got a 2080 and its a superb filter.  The 2222 i have is also great.  Being from Ehiem, the 2078e would also be a quality filter no doubt.

Sam


----------



## howardish (11 Dec 2008)

I have had this filter running for about 2 months now. 

My view is...get it!

its got plenty flow for your tank and is one of the best filters iv ever used. It is silent, has great power and is easy to adjust if needed. It looks cooler than most of the other filters around atm as well.


----------



## Simon D (15 Dec 2008)

Now you've got me intersted aswell! 

Can anyone let me know the dimesions as I will need to put it a smallish cabinet until I get a bigger tank & cabinet. I need a new external but don't want a small one, so I can carry it over to the next project.

Many thanks


----------



## SteveyG (16 Dec 2008)

The 2078e is approximately 290mm wide, 300mm deep and 560mm tall including hoses.


----------



## scottturnbull (16 Dec 2008)

The size puts me off buying one. I'm going to wait for the 2074e. It is basically the same size as the 2073 from the newer lower-power range, but it has the same power as the other electronic versions, plus USB, though I doubt I'll use that, unless I can hack into its metric data. I emailed Eheim and they couldn't give me a date yet on the 2074e. 

A couple of things to consider about the 2076-8: I notice the new pro3 range (2075, 2074e, 2073, 2071) include an updated priming mechanism. I've read some reports that the 3e-s (2076-8) priming mechanism 'sucks' (i.e. it performs poorly - I know it's supposed to physically suck). I was concerned that the new mechanism reflected people's comments. Eheim don't usually alter their designs so soon after release. The 3e-s have only been on sale for about a year or so. Also, the newer versions don't have a removable corner downpipe, perhaps to remove any unnecessary additional complexity. 

You can't fault the flow rating. Maximum filter throughput is 1100 l/h with the 2078. However, the electronic adjustment only controls it so far. To get the maximum you have to set it to 'boost', which jumps from the controllable maximum of 700 l/h up to 1100 l/h. So you can only really control it accurately up to 700 l/h. 

Anyone who owns one care to comment?


----------



## TDI-line (16 Dec 2008)

I've owned the Pro3 2078e for about 18 months now, after owning a few Pro2 2080 on my 720 litre tank. 

As for turnover, forget it, mine only seems to run at speeds 1-2 out of 8 ( i think), and basically does what it wants to. The computer is very annoying to use and no amount of resetting helps, it just goes back to slow, even with no filter media in. 

The priming can be a nightmare, no way as easy as the Pro2 range, and really awful on first install start up.

I know i wouldn't buy this product again, maybe the Fluval FX-5 (is it?) 

I bought this as it had excellent flow rates and i could maybe program some stream functions too, but having to stream flows of slow, and slower is wasn't i expected.

I don't get too much algae now, after buying 2 tunze power heads.


----------



## SteveyG (17 Dec 2008)

I have to say I'm extremely impressed with my 2078e. It's virtually silent, the primer works fine (1 pump got it going and the filter purged the air automatically which was great). I'm also getting excellent flow rates - I can run it all the way up to top speed without problems. It's rated at 1850 ltr/hr (scottturnbull where did you get your figure from?) and I measured/calculated about 1500 with media at top speed.

It adjusts the speed or pulses the speed if there is a blockage, but I only experience this when doing a water change - the change in pressure causes it to recalibrate, but then it lets it run back at top speed.


----------



## scottturnbull (17 Dec 2008)

aptsys said:
			
		

> It's rated at 1850 ltr/hr (scottturnbull where did you get your figure from?) and I measured/calculated about 1500 with media at top speed.



I got the figures from a table on page 5 of the 2076/8 electronic manual. That's one thing I like about Eheim, they aren't afraid to publish the actual filter throughput, unlike a lot of other manufacturers who just provide idealistic pump max. specifications.


----------



## itstricky11 (12 Jan 2009)

I have been giving this quite a lot of thought recently - thanks for all your input everyone who contributed!

I finally settled on ordering an eheim 2075 - they don't appear to have been released in the UK yet, so mine is coming straight from Germany (aquaristic.net). When it arrives, I plan on doing a full "unboxing" review to give others an idea what its like as finding details on it was a bit tricky. My main reason for choosing it over the 2076/78 was that they seem to have revised the priming system to fix some issues. I also read several threads elsewhere which suggested that there were problems with the electronics on some of the "e" series, hence the USB port on the new 2074 for firmware updates. Added to which the '75 came in at about Â£185 inc delivery after euro conversion which was what the '78 was going to cost me *without* the Â£50 of media which would need to go in it.

I'm not very patiently expecting delivery soon - Watch this space!


----------



## TDI-line (13 Jan 2009)

That looks very interesting, will be good to see your review.

One thing i've found out about me 2078e from people on UKAPS, that my poor flow is probably due to the in-line co2 reactor and heater, as the 2078e is no compatible with in-line products.   

Also i see Charterhouse in the UK stock the new Eheim range, the new 2080 looks good.

http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/ ... 2_130.html


----------



## scottturnbull (17 Jan 2009)

itstricky11 said:
			
		

> I finally settled on ordering an eheim 2075 - they don't appear to have been released in the UK yet, so mine is coming straight from Germany (aquaristic.net).



I've got a 2073 (2075's little sister). I got mine from Charterhouse Aquatics. They seem to be the only place that sell them, not on advance order.

The priming button is definitely solid, a big rubberised button. The new media also seems to produce better throughput. I'll leave it there. I don't want to scupper your write-up.

I bought mine mainly because it's the same size as the upcoming 2074 (the electronic version). And also since I have LEDs, I figured I might as well go completely "energy-efficient". I'm using about 40 Watts (filter is 16 Watts + 24 Watt LEDs). I can't remember the power rating of my heater. It hardly ever switches on, because of the central heating. Not bad power consumption for a 60 cm aquarium.

Only problem with the 2073, the MechPro media floats. When you remove the top two baskets, the plastic mech floats to the surface. Lifting the basket catches most of it. But you have to fish around for the remaining bits. The 2075 has two baskets with MechPro, so you'll have twice the fun!


----------



## itstricky11 (17 Jan 2009)

scottturnbull said:
			
		

> Only problem with the 2073, the MechPro media floats.



Hmm, that sounds just like the "bio-balls" in the Tetratec EX700 that I am using elsewhere. I am hoping that with the pre-filter in place I shouldn't need to get that far down the filter too often. Its a good job the 2075 is on its way, the old ecco 2232 which I was using to supplement the fluval 205 on this tank finally gave up the ghost yesterday - there's nothing apparently wrong with it and the fuse is good, it just doesnt work any longer!   

One thing which did spring to mind with the 2075 is that it has physically identical WxD dimensions to the 2074e, so I guess if I did want to "upgrade" to the electronic model at some point in the future I could create some kind of "franken-filter" - the canister from the '75 and the electronics/head from the '74e   . Whether that happens or not rather depends on the reviews I read - current opinion of the '76 and '78 models seems to be mixed between people who have no problems at all, to those who have nothing but issues with flow rate and noise. I'll also be interesting in seeing what the accompanying software looks like before investing in an e model (or filter head!).

According to the nice folks at UPS I should have the 2075 on Tuesday. Whether I'll feel like unboxing it after work on Tuesday night remains to be seen.....

OK... of course I will be!


----------



## itstricky11 (20 Jan 2009)

Hooray... its here!   

The pics seem to have come out OK, and I am currently getting them resized and sorted for use here. My 2075 review will probably be in a new thread - hopefully tomorrow by definitely by the end of the weekend!

Just a teaser - - this 2075 is definitely powerful!

Rich


----------

